
Environmental awareness as part of algorithmic accountability - m0nastic
https://arxiv.org/abs/1911.08354
======
m0nastic
The research paper authors also posted a python package on GitHub that
generates these reports: [https://github.com/responsibleproblemsolving/energy-
usage](https://github.com/responsibleproblemsolving/energy-usage)

